# Picking up my nubians this weekend



## daisyjack (May 16, 2012)

Well the day is  comeing. On Sat. i will be picking up my two 8 week old nubians. now i have a couple questions. I was just wondering how big will they be and will they both fit in a large dog create? Also my field is over grown and Ready for them to chow down. will i need to provide them with extra hay? Thank will post pics soon.


----------



## Catahoula (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations!!! We brought home two 11 weeks old  boer goats (40-45lbs) and they would have fit into a XL dog crate made for 100+ lbs dog. We have a CRV so they just took over the cargo area with lots of room. Could probably do 4 of them. You Nubians would be smaller too so I bet they would fit. Put towels or straw...they will for sure poop and pee on your way home. 
You should ask the breeder what they are eating now and start with that. They could get upset stomach if you switch their food completely. I am new to goats too but that what everyone said here. 
8weeks...are they still nursing?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 16, 2012)

If they are 8 weeks, they will need to be given a bottle of milk twice a day for another 4 weeks.  I picked up my two males that were that age.  The lady we got them from gave me a gallon of goat milk to switch them over to whole cows milk over a period of about 3 days.  They need two 16 oz bottles for 4 weeks.  Start with l/3 cows milk, 2/3 goat milk first day, l/ & l/2  the 2nd day, all l/3 goat milk, 2/3 cow milk the final day.

Normal weaning time for a nubian baby is 3 months or 12 weeks.  You can start giving them some additional goat grain free choice for a while too.  Also some hay and brouse.  But babies need milk for 3 months after birth.

Find out if they are moving from Mom to you direct or if they have been being bottle fed already.  Have they had CD & T shots?  Any Di-methox or albon for cocci? 

DonnaBelle


----------



## hcppam (May 16, 2012)

Have fun, I just got my 2 ND home what a kick!


----------



## daisyjack (May 22, 2012)

Well they are home and so far doing great.    I am trying to bottle feed but they are dam raised so we will see. I have wormed, and started Di-methox treatment. 












Their names are Roxie and Rudy

How early do you start clipping hooves?


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 22, 2012)

For some reason, I couldn't see your photos.  Can you post again??

DonnaBelle


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 22, 2012)

OOps, when I went back, the photos were on.

Sorry.

DonnaBelle


----------



## daisychick (May 22, 2012)

I highly doubt you will get them to bottle feed after being on mom for 8 weeks.   Are they eating grain and hay?   If so they should be fine.   Some people wean at 8 weeks and the kids do just fine.    It is really really hard to get an older mom raised kid to take a bottle.


----------



## daisyjack (May 22, 2012)

Thats what i was thinking so i'm not stressing over it too much. They are eating and drinking.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 22, 2012)

That light brown one has one heck of a tail on her!! 

Beautiful girls, congratulations!


----------



## redtailgal (May 22, 2012)

wait! there is a tail!  I was still drooling over those dreamy long ears.

I am such a sucker for long ears. 

Guess its a good thing I married my hubby before I realized this ear fetish of mine!


----------



## daisyjack (May 22, 2012)

if i could have chickens and ducks with long ears i would


----------



## Catahoula (May 22, 2012)

They are cute! Are they pretty wild? Mine were and one of them still is. It's been almost two weeks now and I am making progress. It was suggested that I could sit in the pen with them and read a book or even better, read out loud...so they get used to your voice. Well, it didn't work well for me at all. My kids are so cute (don't we all say that???), I couldn't stop watching them. I never got through the first page. So the reading might work for a lot of people here but it didn't work for me. 
Have fun with them. They are adorable!


----------



## redtailgal (May 22, 2012)

I did the reading thing, and it worked great for me.

I also used the magic purple hairbrush.  (its not really magic, but dont tell the goats).  All my goats LOVE to be brushed, and even when they were still wild, I could pen them in a corner and just brush them until they relaxed, then walk away as soon as they relaxed.

Now, if they see me reach for the purple hairbrush, they stampede towards me, lol.


----------



## Catahoula (May 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I did the reading thing, and it worked great for me.
> 
> I also used the magic purple hairbrush.  (its not really magic, but dont tell the goats).  All my goats LOVE to be brushed, and even when they were still wild, I could pen them in a corner and just brush them until they relaxed, then walk away as soon as they relaxed.
> 
> Now, if they see me reach for the purple hairbrush, they stampede towards me, lol.


I just started to brush them too. Walter loves to be brushed but Jac, the wild one...I catch him and brush him and hold him...then I let him go.   I hope my red brush will do the trick too.


----------



## hcppam (May 22, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I highly doubt you will get them to bottle feed after being on mom for 8 weeks.   Are they eating grain and hay?   If so they should be fine.   Some people wean at 8 weeks and the kids do just fine.    It is really really hard to get an older mom raised kid to take a bottle.


X2


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 22, 2012)

*MAN those are some CUTE babies!!! *


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 22, 2012)

Oh man, they are gorgeous! LOVE the ears! I have been seriously thinking of picking up a couple Nubian doelings to breed to our Boer buck. We have one Boer/Nubian cross doe already and she has the most gorgeous babies and they grow faster than our fullblood Boer babies. AND we could milk them!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 23, 2012)

awww those are adorable girls...... I love Nubains i have a small herd of them, i just love those ears LOL

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 23, 2012)

I usually do the 1st hoof trim around 8-10 wks, just to get them used to it, and to get an idea of how their hooves are going to grow  for future upkeep.

Verrry pretty girls!


----------



## daisyjack (May 23, 2012)

Well am happy, i got ruby the younger of the two to drink a whole bottle today. They have been warming up nicely to me and yesterday they came up to me and ate treats out of my hands. they are still a little bit skittish but nothing like the first day they came home. i have been holding them to give them meds and trying to bottle feed, and petting. no reading but i do sing to them


----------

